# ASK A NURSE - Horrible Doctor!! - Any Advice Ruth?



## MrsB (Oct 21, 2004)

Went to the Doctors last night feeling really optimistic after reading all hate help you have received written oh here.

But what a difference, I was basically told i had this syndrome because I was fat, it was my fault and there was nothing she would do to help me so go away join a slimming club and lose weight.
Quote if you were 9 stone , we wouldn't be having this discussion because slim people dint get PCOS, its only the large one's


Devastated in a word YES!!!!!

What the flip do I do now??


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Absolutely disgusting......

Unfortunately GP's are not the most knowledgable when it comes to stuff like this as they are only 'General' Practicioners - and it probably scared him/her that you know more about it than they do.

These links may be of some more help....

http://www.verity-pcos.org.uk

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_weblinks/task,view/catid,26/id,26/

Of course we are still here for you as well 

In your shoes I would be tempted to make a complaint.... and there is an organisation that deals with complaints about GP's. Although the stress of something like that isnt what you need right now.

But if thats what they say about PCOS what are they saying about Endo and other gynae issues?

Sending Hugs,

Tony,
x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

What about Posh, she has PCOS apparently and you all know how skinny she it !!

Sorry to hear you were treated like this 

Love Amandaxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

What a *****/******* dependant on what sex that GP was!!!
There are ways to say things and that isn´t one of them, though I know a consultant who is just the same. The gals have given you some good leads above and I would certainly consider another GP or
getting yourself referred to a specialist.
Weight is a factor and any reduction can be of help but skinny things do still have PCOS so don´t let them put you down, get back up and fight!!!!

Ruth


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi MrsB
I can quite categorically tell you that slim people do get pcos.
I was an 8stone 16 year old when I was first diagnosed.
I did put on quite a lot of weight when I was 19, probably because pf pcos.
I am now 8stone again and still suffering with pcos.
Weight reduction did help somewhat but it certainly wasn't a cure.
Could you see another doctor in the practice or maybe go back to the GP in question armed with some literature for her to read through.
Chick


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi MrsB,
I have PCOS and when i was diagnosed i was only 8stone.
I have put on weight but i don't think it's because of the PCOS. I think it's the treatment and i gave up smoking this year too.
I'm now 10stone, which i still don't think is 'fat'!
I'd do the same as chick said, I'd go back to that gp with a load of literature and as ruth said i would see about chaging your gp after.
Love
Kia.x


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi MrsB

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 22 and just under 10 stone (im 5ft 8") so not overweight..  Moved to different part of country when met DH and registered with new Doc who told me that I couldn't have PCOS because I wasn't obese......!!!  Don't think GP's know as much as we do about stuff like this!!!! 

Are there any other doctors at your practice that you could have a second opinion with?  Or register somewhere else?  She sounds like a right old 

Hope you find an understanding GP soon

Love 
Churchill
xxxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi

i had to post

i have pcos and i am over weight-one of our fertility gynes once said the same thing to me about if i was thinnen i wouldnt have such a prob with my pcos he said "your fat" so that p+++ed me off and i never saw him again-at my next app i said i would rather see the cleaner then him!!!! lol

but i have to say jules oliver(jamie olivers wife) has pcos and she is thin plus i have a friend called becky who is the right weight for her hight and she has pcos and also suffers just as bad as me-she didnt ovulate and there was nothing she could do to help her get preg-but she did after she had a cycle of injectable iui!

pls ingore that b++ch of a doctor

good luck and we are all here for you

love

Mez
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Terri (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi MrsB

Sorry to hear you were treated this way, I think you need to change  .

I just wanted to let you know that skinny people have PCOS as well.  I was dx with PCOS and Endo in Dec 2002 and I am 6ft tall and was under 10 stone at the time.  I am now 37 weeks pregnant after 2 cycles of Ovulation Induction and taking 1700mg of Metformin everyday as well.  

I wish you the very best of luck for the future and hope that one day your dream will come true.  Please don't give up hope and don't let one   put you off getting help.

Terri xx


----------



## lsaunders (May 11, 2004)

Mrs B,

I am sometimes ashamed of my own profession, being a doctor too. I don't think many GPs are familiar with PCOS, nor with any type of fertility treatment come to that. I would advise you to tackle the GP head on with some supporting literature/information, but only if you feel strong enough to take the GP on as it could be uncomfortable for both of you. Otherwise, you are entitled to see another partner in the practice for a second opinion - but go armed with plenty of information!

Good luck,

Liz


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Mrs B; I'm absolutely disgusted to hear of your treatment in the hands of your GP. She may have a point that slimming down will help matters if you do have PCOS and it might be her style to straight talk. However this isn't straight talking; this is blatant rudeness. If she really feels that your weight needs to be addressed before adressing your PCOS (notwithstanding the fact that PCOS can make it extremely difficult to lose weight) then why did she not suggest refering you to a dietician? 

You could go back and ask for her advice and support in exactly what she, and the NHS, can do to support you with your weight loss? After all, as your GP she's responsible for youe overall health and losing weight will greatly contribute to making you healthier so it's definitely within her remit to help you there.
(for the record, my mother has osteoporosis and is overweight. Part of her treatment plan is to see a dietician and have physical therapy (aka exercise) as well as medication to help her lose weight, thus improve conditions all round for her. This was all arranged by her GP.)
Onec done, you could get a commitment from her that, should you make a serious effort to reach an agreed weight goal, she will refer you for treatment for your PCOS.

Although, personally, if I were you I think I'd be inclined to change my gp to someone more supportive and put in a formal complaint.


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

I can see you have had a lot of response mirroring what im about to say but i just have to put my tuppence worth in too!

Im so peed off to hear that there r (still)ignorant doctors working in such a position of trust who are giving out wrong information.

I got diagnosed with pcos when i was UNDERWEIGHT, I was 7 stone so certainly not fat! (Im over 10 now ((ooops!)) but i feel thats down to my medication)
Being overweight cant be the cause of pcos, thats sooooooooooo wrong. Its a side effect of it!
If i were u i would print of all these replys u have been sent and go back and see your dr, make her read them then report to her senior.

Good luck hun, dont b intimidated by her, stand up for yourself!


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

hiya thought I would put in my tuppence too here.

GPs are General Practitioners and in specialised areas unless they have had experience during their hospital years will not know a great deal.  The amount of knowledge they would have to have to do that is immense.

from personal experience I reckon you cannot beat a good GP, one that really did want to be one and work within the community.  However, there are GPs who chose this as second best and I really think that this comes out in their bedside manner and approach.  There are ways and means of saying things to people.  

What you do about it is your own choice - I should have reported one of the GPs in the current practise to the practise manager but I wasn;t up to it at the time, instead I refuse to see this particular GP ( I have to confess I actually cried once on the phone when they indicated he was the only one available and they found me someone else).

Clare


----------



## MrsB (Oct 21, 2004)

Hello

Sorry been away for the weekend so have not has a chance to reply.
Anyway had to go to doctors this morning for my blood tests ( funnily enough i didnt ask what for just assumed they would do what they needed).
Thankyou for all your replies after what happened to me last week. I think i am going to write a letter of complaint and see what else I can get done about it!!

My question is, does anyone know what can be done medically if not using metformin etc??


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi MrsB
If not on metformin, there are some other drugs that can help, not 100% sure what they are called or there is a surgical option called ovarian drilling.
Have you maybe thought about trying an alternative therapy such as reflexology, I have found it exceptionally helpful over time.
Chick


----------

